# What camera & photo editing program do you use???



## MisaMayah (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys

My camera is seriously f*d up now, its 4 or 5 yrs old...its last days are near!!
I need some recs on both digital cameras and SLR cameras
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Even recs on what to stay away from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also what photo editing program/s do you use & how easy are they to use??

TIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Download GIMP for editing.
I love Canon cameras.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a Canon A630 and the software that came with it most of the time.  I occasionally use the HP Photo Editor that came installed on my computer, and sometimes I use Picasa. Picasa is a free download from Google.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 5, 2008)

i use a sony cyber shot and i LOOVE it! its so tiny and cute and it works great.

As for software, I use adobe photoshop elements. It's like ps, but wayy way cheaper.


----------



## Enkuli (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Canon EOS 350D SLR camera and I think that EOS series like EOS 400D are great for beginners who want to use SLR camera. Nikon is not a bad choice either.  Canon G cameras like G7 are good "normal" cameras. I think EOS cameras have different names in Asia and I have no clue about USA but hopefully someone knows the cameras I'm talking about...

My camera broked on last weekend and I'm sooo sad but luckily quarantee is still on and I don't have to pay like 180 euros from repair.

I use Adobe Photoshop CS2 but it is not so easy to use than more simple programs - I think.


----------



## Kuki (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi! Im a professional photographer, so i have lots of cameras. The professional one i use is the Canon EOS 1D Mark III. But im sooo scared of using it incase i damage it! it cost alot!

The other SLR I have is the Canon EOS 450D, and I also had the 350D too. Its a GREAT range of SLRs! I love Canon! For SLRs Canon and Nikon do the best ones.

For compact, I have Sony and Canons. and they both make some good ones.

Firstly, Whats your budget? and where do you live? I go to a big store where they sell cameras to develop my photos. The manager is my friend and lets me try out all the new things. Plus she gives me great advise on the technical point of things.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going tomorrow to develop some pics, So if you tell me how much you want to spend, I'll post some recommended model numbers you can go look at. I'll give you my honest opinion.

With editing suites, i have Adobe photoshop, Corel paintshop pro, GIMP, portrait professional and lots of others i dont use. If your not a photographer or need to touch up professional pics, GIMP is more than enough. I also recommend portrait professional, its REALLY easy and quick to use! Portrait Professional - Enhance your photos using the best airbrushing and photo editing software go try the demo 

I just wanted to say, SLRs are like pizzas! There are lots of "extra toppings" you can buy to improve, and if photography becomes a hobby, it can be really fun (&expensive :-( ) to buy extras! 
Also, if you buy an SLR make sure you get atleast one good lense; it can make all the difference in the photographs. You can buy filters that you attach to you lense and it can be really fun! you can buy all sorts, UV, polarings, skylight, sunsets the list is endless. they cost about £15 on average. but really fun.

Looking forward to hearing from you...

Also, if anyone else needs help regarding photos or cameras, send me a msg.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a Canon Sd750 and I use photoshop for editing. I'm saving up for a Nikon D70 or something like it. I used one for yearbook photography and I fell in love with it


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

I use sony cyber shot DSC-W80, 7.2 mega pixel and It's pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy Sony DSC-W80 7.2MP Pink Digital Camera. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

and i use photoshop for editing.


----------



## frocher (Feb 6, 2008)

..


----------



## Purity (Feb 6, 2008)

I use a Canon EOS 400D and photoshop CS for editing. Allthough, SLR cameras are not very ideal to take pictures of yourself with, IMO, since they are heavy. My sister has a Canon IXUS and it's great for being a compact. Allthough, if you enjoy photographing, consider getting an EOS, they are great cameras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new EOS 450D has live view and a turnable monitor which helps when taking pictures of yourself for FOTDs.


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I use sony cyber shot DSC-W80, 7.2 mega pixel and It's pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buy Sony DSC-W80 7.2MP Pink Digital Camera. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

and i use photoshop for editing._

 
That's the one i've had my eye one..and im a sucker for pink things!!lol
Your pictures always look nice. Do edit a lot of the colour of ur pics??


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_I use a Canon EOS 400D and photoshop CS for editing. Allthough, SLR cameras are not very ideal to take pictures of yourself with, IMO, since they are heavy. My sister has a Canon IXUS and it's great for being a compact. Allthough, if you enjoy photographing, consider getting an EOS, they are great cameras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new EOS 450D has live view and a turnable monitor which helps when taking pictures of yourself for FOTDs._

 
I've had my eye on this for a while!!! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, deifinitely one of my top choices. Have you been using SLRs for a long time? How easy it is to learn the functions and get used to it?


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_That's the one i've had my eye one..and im a sucker for pink things!!lol
Your pictures always look nice. Do edit a lot of the colour of ur pics??_

 
I'm a sucker for pink too!! The only thing i do in photoshop is crop the images and resize them to put them on here. I don't edit anything else. I'm sure if i knew how to edit and photoshop i would've but i'm slow when it comes to technology stuff  LOL


----------

